
Self-Proclaimed Bitcoin Inventor Accused of Swindling $5B of Cryptocurrency - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-26/craig-wright-sued-over-5-billion-bitcoin-mined-by-colleague
======
londons_explore
When those 1 million coins get sold its going to be a fun day for
cryptocurrency markets...

